# Dye Sublimation



## jazzyjt2000 (Jan 15, 2007)

_I am currently using Transjet II transfer paper doing designs on Gilden 50/50 shirts. I am thinking about going to dye-sub, not only for shirt, but because I want to start doing coffee mugs, plates, and all other things that can be done with dye-sub. I know nothing about dye-sub, but want to learn. I use an epson 1280 printer now and plan on buying a little larger printer to use for dye-sub. Please help me understand the tshirt process for dye-sub. I found a webpage that says thier tshirt transfer paper for dye sub works great on dark shirts and even had pictures of the shirt. It was a one process printing on an opaque type of paper and trimming out design and covering design with a wax type of paper then pressing it. Does this really work that you know of. You dont mirror the image because it is printed directly on this opaque paper. I have been reading for days about dye sub and sometimes I get very eager to buy everything, and then I may read something that makes me frown. I planned on buying the heat plate press, coffee mug press, hat press and a coffee mug heat glazer. Can you help me at all? What is the best way to do shirts, dye sub or continue with my other method using transjet II. Sorry if Im sounding like a beginner, but I am when it comes to dye sub. Its seems to have alot of other great usage other then just tshirts. Am I correct_


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

You are correct that dye sub opens the doors to a much wider variety of items to image. Mugs and mouse pads area great. Many people print trophy plaques with dye sub. My favorite dye sub item are the ceramic tiles. 

Your blank shirt cost will increase from $1 to at least $4 for dye sub, but then you have a shirt which should demand higher dollars as well. Printing the dye sub transfers is basically the same as your TJII transfers. You do not have to trim and there is no feeling at all to your image after sublimating. Dye sub will certainly outlast your current process. There are more and more options available for shirts. Most are geared toward the performance market.

The opaque dye sub transfers are basically the same as the opaque inkjet transfers you can print now. I personally do not like the quality or feel and therefore do not even offer these to my customers. You can dye a colored shirt darker and you can also "hide" a white shirt with some terrific graphics. By this I mean to design your graphic with a large back ground of some sort and let your main image stand out.


----------



## jazzyjt2000 (Jan 15, 2007)

You say Dye Sub opaque transfer paper. So there is an opaque for dye sub. I thought I read about it, but then was told that there isnt one. I was sure I read an article about a one step process with opaque dye sub paper. Is there any special prepping when doing plates, mugs or even trophies that you speak about. I am just trying to get a grip on the all around basics of dye sub. I thought that plates would be cool for wedding gifts. With premade plates with portraits of bride and groom on them and set up at the wedding as show material, along with coffee mugs. My horizon of ideas is of many, but I just want to know that Im not getting in over my head by spending the money on dye sub equipment. Is all dye sub paper the same for shirts and plates, mugs.......etc? Do you know of one place where I can shop to get the best price on coasters, puzzles, coffee mugs, plates and any other dye sub applicable items.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

I think Conde is the favorite here. I myself will go the Dyesub way this year.


----------



## buck1 (Dec 31, 2007)

I suggest a hp4550 printer. you can make sub. tranfers with it on regular typing paper and thus cut the cost of transfer paper. 500 sheets of typing paper only costs a cuple of dollars at wallmart. we do t-shirt tranfers and trophy plates and plaques with this method and get good results.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

to get full colors, I have found you need a high release paper...ordinary paper isn't. dyesub paper is less than 15 cents a sheet...I have found it worth it. JMO


----------



## Super Jaymze (Aug 9, 2008)

what would i need to get started if i wanted to do dyesub from my home? i want to print on a large area of a shirt. almost from top to bottom on say a... 2xl

sorry if i sound like a rookie. i'm starting up a clothing line and ive only been looking around for about 2 weeks or so


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi. To do images on shirts that size you would need a large format printer, capable of outputting 24" x 17" prints, or nearest size. You would also need a decent heat press capable of working with an image that big. Once you go above 16"x20" in heat presses, they begin to get both expensive and physically very heavy.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

You would need an Epson printer, sublimation paper and sublimation inks( I recommend the ArTainium inks) and a heat press. If you want to offer shirts,you will need to buy shirts designed for subliamtion. You can not go to Walmart and buy a t-shirt and just star sublimating. There are a variety of Epson printers. Since you are a beginner, the the Epson C120 or the Epson 1400 are good printer to start with.

When it comes to comparing dyesub shirts vs. heat transfer shirts...dye sublimation last the life of the garment...where as a transfer will eventually begin to fade and crack over time.


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

conde tech said:


> You would need an Epson printer, sublimation paper and sublimation inks( I recommend the ArTainium inks) and a heat press. If you want to offer shirts,you will need to buy shirts designed for subliamtion. You can not go to Walmart and buy a t-shirt and just star sublimating. There are a variety of Epson printers. Since you are a beginner, the the Epson C120 or the Epson 1400 are good printer to start with.
> 
> When it comes to comparing dyesub shirts vs. heat transfer shirts...dye sublimation last the life of the garment...where as a transfer will eventually begin to fade and crack over time.


Actually, you might be surprised what you will find at Walmart. I have bought some shirts on closeout for $3 each that did just fine.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

DEFIANT said:


> Actually, you might be surprised what you will find at Walmart. I have bought some shirts on closeout for $3 each that did just fine.


Nothing wrong with shopping around to get a better deal. As long as tees are polyester or have a high polyster content (over 65%) they will sublimate. Shirts 'designed for sublimation' tend to be overpriced and aimed at the sports orientated market.


----------

